# The best family-friendly Halloween Album?



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of my favorites for families...
Andrew Gold - Halloween Howls
Buck Howdy - Aaaaah! Spooky, Scary Stories & Songs


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

"Halloween: Games, Songs, and Stories" by Lande and Denning will always be my favorite for nostalgia reasons, but I've had a hard time finding anything from the 21st century that's worth buying. On a tip from this forum, I picked up Dave Rudolf's Halloween Spooktacular http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000YZSIK0/ref=dm_sp_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1319472471&sr=8-2 this year and have really enjoyed it as well.


----------

